# weaning and projectile vomiting



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been giving Will small amounts of solids twice a day for about 4 weeks. This morning we tried pureed peas and pear. I added the pear because so far he has shown a great reluctance to eat veg, and I thought this might make it more palatable. It was his first time with peas but he has had lots of pear already. 
He seemed to be enjoying it when, about half way through, he did a little cough and the projectile vomited the whole lot plus some milk (he'd just had a full bottle). I'd never seen anything quite like it.  

I'm wondering now if he should stay off peas altogether, or should I try again to see what happens. He is fine in himself today and has enjoyed (and kept down) another 8oz bottle since then. 

Emma


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Emma

Poor Will

The coughing reflex is very close to the vomit refles so its probably likely that the coughing irritated the vomiting. It may also have been that there may have been some very tiny lumps in which triggered the coughing.

Just stay of peas for a week and try again.

Jxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette,

Emma, x


----------

